# Snippets mit URL verbinden



## Netzwerkidi (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

kann man eine Bookmarklet/Favelet/Snippet direkt mit dem Aufruf einer URL vebinden, sie "dahinterklemmen"?

Momentan rufe ich eine Seite auf mit http://www.dieFremdeWebseite.de und danach dann starte ich erst das Bookmarklet -> javascriptfunction() {....})();

Wie bzw. kann man den Aufruf dieses Codes nicht mit der URL direkt im Aufruf verküpfen so wie eine Art Parameter, so dass auch bei einer Aktualisierung der Webseite immer wieder das Bookmarklet direkt mitgeladen wird?


Beste Grüße

Netzwerkidi


----------



## threadi (16. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung was Du mit Snippet meinst. Eine JavaScript-Funktion kannst Du beim Aufruf einer Seite per onload starten. Beispiele gibts z.B. hier:
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/sprache/eventhandler.htm#onload


----------



## Netzwerkidi (16. Mai 2011)

Snippet, Bookmarklet, Favelet... ein bisschen Javascript-Code halt, dass man einfach dazu lädt.

Ich habe einige fremde Webseiten, die ich dadurch erheblich von "Information" befreit habe wie Werbung, Werbung oder Werbung oder auch Div-Container usw.

Nur, ich muss jedes Mal so ein Script danach aufrufen. Ich würde es halt gerne über einen Link im Browser aufrufen.

Also nicht wie geschrieben http://www.meineSeite.de und dann nach Aufruf das Bookmarklet "javascript:function(){....})();" 
sondern in der Art
	
	
	



```
http://www.meineSeite.de&javascript: function(){....})();
```


----------



## threadi (16. Mai 2011)

Dir geht es also darum dein Surf-Vergnügen auf fremden Webseiten zu erhöhen, nicht um die Erstellung einer eigenen Seite?

Wenn Du Werbung und bestimmte Elemente ausblenden willst, verwende doch einen der vielen Werbeblocker. Adblock Plus im Firefox ist was das angeht schon sehr flexibel und man muss nicht extra JavaScripts selbst schreiben.

Wenn es das auch nicht war was Du meinst, müsstest Du es mal anders formulieren.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (16. Mai 2011)

Ich meine nicht nur Werbung ausschalten sondern mehr und gezielt. 
Und zwar über den Aufruf einer Bookmark, das irgendwie das Bookmarklet mit im Link hat.
Hier zwei Ansichten, eine vorher und eine nach Aufruf des Bookmarklets.


----------



## threadi (17. Mai 2011)

Auch das kann ein Werbeblocker leisten. Wie schon gesagt, kann z.B. Adblock Plus auch konkrete Elemente ausblenden.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (17. Mai 2011)

Ich will das nicht mit einem Werbeblocker machen, außerdem habe ich bereits einen. 
Ich will wissen, ob das geht wie gefragt, und falls ja, wie das geht.
Ist doch eigentlich eine ganz einfache Frage.


----------



## threadi (17. Mai 2011)

Das ist abhängig von dem von dir verwendeten Browser und welche Möglichkeiten dieser dir bietet. Bei Firefox kann man imho auch auf JavaScript-Basis Addons erstellen.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (17. Mai 2011)

zu kompliziert


----------

